# Charlotte NC and surrounding area



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello..

We will be having a frogger meeting in Charlotte on January 11th. If you are interested in getting together for buying, selling,trading, or just talking frogs email me for details.


I will have a lot of frogs available as well especially pumilio

[email protected]

Hope to see you next month.


----------

